# Paper Trains



## tjcruiser

Anyone out there have any paper / cardstock train models?

I picked up this flatsheet-precut model of the New Zealand TranzAlpine passenger train a while back. I took the run across NZ's south island ... incredible scenery. They sold the paper model kit at the gift store for a couple of bucks. All precut, easy to assemble. The loco is a General Motors DCP Class A1A-A1A, I think.

So, with this as an intro, I was curious if any of you other guys have some paper train models in your collection. If so, post 'em here!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How powerful a motor does it have?


----------



## BillCN




----------



## norgale

WOW! Those are really neat. I sent away for a cardboard punchout steam engine with a Cherrios box top and a dime to Battle Creek,Michigan back in 1946 or so. I bugged the mailman for weeks until the darned thing got delivered. My father put it together for me and I kept that engine on the window sill in my room for years. Loved looking at it all the time. Wouldn't mind having another one now. Pete


----------



## BillCN

I built this one along time ago, in fact I was surprized to see that the "Image Shack" pictures were still there.(must be 7 or 8 years)
It came as PDF files, printed on cardstock from any printer, cut out the parts(4 or 5 hundred) and assembled with glue.
I dont remember the exact scale but must be about "O".(Its sitting on a chair in the picture)
Not sure if I still have the files, and the model itself didnt survive the first grandson!


----------



## tjcruiser

Bill,

That paper steamer is FABULOUS. Great detail for a paper/card model.

If you have a link and/or pdf's, I'd love for you to post them here for others to have a try.

Really excellent work on your part. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## BillCN

Hi TJ...
I tried to find the site where that came from, but guess it is not available at the present site. It was a german paper model site, and the model author's name was Albrecht Pirling. He made many great models and I sure they must be available somewhere....I'll do some more Googling...sometime. 
I did find the files for this model on my laptop, but it's 30 mb, too big to email.....


----------



## BillCN

While rummaging around in the dusty back files, I came across this project that I started once. My idea, with the paper models was to make them as realistic as possible, wheels turn, linkages operate, etc, as much as possible. So....this was going to be rolling stock, entirely out of paper. I started with the trucks......


----------



## BillCN

Due to the thickness of the paper, the end result was a little out of scale.(HO) However, this car did run around the rails quite successfully, equipped with one set of "paper wheels"! Never did get back to do any more work on that project. Maybe the next time I retire!!

=========================================
Here's another pic showing the parts and how they went together...

=========================================


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Interesting. Never thought it possible to build working rolling stock out of paper. Balsa wood is as far as I have gone to construct stuff like this.

-J.


----------



## tjcruiser

Excellent examples / info, guys ... lots of possibilities!

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## oldSmokey

just a quick look on the net I found a couple of places where you can download your own and then print them out.

http://www.papercrafts.it/en/download-section/cat_view/34-3d-models/39-trains.html

http://www.ypsfanpage.de/sonst/bastel.php?bogen=132
click on name

http://www.paper-replika.com/index.php?option=com_alphacontent&section=10&category=97&Itemid=169

this one has 3 pages with a few steam engines on page 2.


----------



## broox

http://papertoys.com/
these guys should have trains. word on the street (from 10yrs ago) is they werent super high quality and were black and white... but thats from a forum thread from '02

edit
http://scalemodel.net/
a list to heaps of scale model stuff

http://www.ss42.com/pt-original.html
free paper toys. there'd likely be some trains in there.

/edit

sorta relevant.
http://www.405th.com/forum.php
its not trains, but other geeky cool stuff made from paper. Think stormtooper helmets and armour.

http://www.digitalnavy.com/html/downloads.html
paper ships! apparently high difficulty level.


http://www.nissan.co.jp/COMPASS/R390/CRAFT/craft.htm
some nismo car


edit 2.

Heres the thread I've been getting all those links to. dont think you need to be a member to view this thread.
theres heaps of links in there. some are dead though :/ but it is quite an old thread.
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=101054&highlight=paper+model

/edit2


----------



## tjcruiser

Some nice paper stuff in those links above, Broox ... had a quick look, but I didn't see any specific train plans/templates, though. I'll hunt around a bit on my end, too.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## broox

yeah, I wasnt sure if there's be anything specific for trains. but a few good projects for people to get a taste of it, perhaps 

I saw a lot of people print on glossy, photo paper. looks quite good too!


----------



## broox

Following from the http://scalemodel.net/ webpage. I did some searching thru their site and found these:

this was the main list of links I went theu for the below links
http://www.ss42.com/pt-trains.html


*******
http://www.perceptions-web-designers.com/shop/PaperTrainFactory.html
they want to charge for paper models... $3 - $10 from a quick glance.
but they do proper scales. HO, O, S etc

*******
http://www.softart.nl/bouwplaatwagon/ 
Scalemodel of a Pullman traincar designed by: SoftART DESIGN 2009.
Its not in English, but you chaps wll manage 

link to the PDF
http://www.softart.nl/bouwplaatwagon/pullmantrainbouwplaat.pdf

******
http://www.allcitystyle.com/
All City Style Blank Subway Car. not sure what scale, on the page, they mention something about 20 inches long... so might need to resize that sucker 
I think it might be more aimed at artists / graffiti dudes "Hundreds of artists and designers have customized their own personal visions. What are you waiting for?"

Direct link
http://www.allcitystyle.com/Downloads/All City Style Paper Model.zip (~1.8mb)

******
(this one is especially for TG :thumbsup
http://www.brusselspapertrams.be/start.html

On these pages you will find on a regular basis free paper models of the trams actually being used on the Brussels MIVB-STIB network, and of the historic trams on display and occasionally in use at the MSVB-MTUB museum.

*******

http://www.trainweb.org/tgvpages/papermodels.html

Print, Cut Out and Assemble your own scale models of the TGV! (Euro style High Speed trains)
approximately 1/140 scale
_At a glance, I saw 11 models to print out_

*******

http://cp.c-ij.com/en/contents/2027/list_15_1.html
Various things on the canon japan website.

including The Hayabusa is a shinkansen run by the East Japan Railway Company, that travels between Tokyo and Shin-Aomor 
http://cp.c-ij.com/en/contents/2027/hayabusa/index.html

and a very detailed "Toy Train". Its the nickname for the locomotives that travel the Darjeeling Himalayan Railway in India. The locomotives are loved for their cute, toy-like appearance, and the oldest one of them has been running for as many as 110 years
http://cp.c-ij.com/en/contents/2027/toytrain/index.html

different sizes available for print too, unsure on scale.

*******

some pretty basic electric trains about 3/4 of the way doen the page.
http://user.ariakenet.com/~tomo1954/kamikosaku.htm

all in japanese though. you'll be fine. look for the "*.PFD" link, under the pictures.
random cool things on there too 

*******

Xmas themed trains & other transportation. 
http://www.delta7studios.com/santasshop.htm
I'd assume not to any scale / proto. haha

*******

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/freebuilding.html
Scale Model Buildings, HO, O, N, S, etc
looks like they have a few free things to do there.

*******

http://www.hokenstrom.com/trains.html
Various N scale (european, at a guess) trains and cars/carriages.
Theres a couple of HO things, including a steamer!.
(assume N scale, unless mentioned otherwise... is the impression I got)

*******

http://www.toyotetsu.com/dl.html
Some page from a chinese (?) rail company I think. a few papercraft items of electric engines/cars... enjoy the language barrier :/ haha

*******

http://www.ypsfanpage.de/sonst/bastel.php?bogen=132
Something from a .de domain (German?). 5 items on this page. locomotives I assume. might be more elsewhere on the site 

*******


And thats all I found so far.

Enjoy!


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Broox,

Those links/plans are fabulous! Some really run stuff there.

I'm not usually one for grafitti tags, but I enjoyed the NY subway car that various "artists" painted up in model form. Fun. (I'd rather they do it on models than the real thing!)

That Indian "toy train" is amazing in detail ... incredible what can be done with paper.

And on the simpler end, I think I might just print out the "Iceburgh Flyer" from the Xmas themed link and give that one a shot.

Great fun. Thanks!

TJ


----------



## broox

yes, please print one out. make the time it took to find them worthwhile 

I'm sure the websites appreciate the little extra traffice too


----------



## BillCN

*BR38 Model*

Here is a sort of report I did while bulding the model. Found some more info in the dusty backup files!
=======================================================

I was really quite pleased with the way that this model turned out.










I would almost go as far as to recommend this as a “first model” to anyone who wants to see what paper modeling is all about and wants a bit of a challenge. The model uses many basic modeling techniques and conventions. As far as I am aware the only instructions are in German, but that just adds to the fun. _An english translation is available._ The fit of the parts and the graphics of the printed parts are perfect, so it is not too difficult to figure out where parts and assemblies are meant to go. White space is left where glue is to be applied; areas to be removed are cross-hatched. Score and fold "away" on dashed lines, score and fold "toward" on dash-dot lines and "roll between" dotted lines.

To start with, it is a fairly large model. At 1:38 scale, it’s almost 50cm long (engine and tender) so most of the 500+ pieces are quite big and easy to work with. On the other hand it has some very small pieces.

The parts are logically laid out in the order of assembly, so generally just start cutting and assembling on page 1 and continue to the last page.
The model is really two models in one. The tender can be constructed first, as a sort of practice run for the engine.
The advantage, or necessity of laminating to thicker card stock, for added strength or just for appearance, is demonstrated
We have many examples of different methods of attaching parts ….. glue tabs, joining strips, butt joints and edge gluing. We have curved surfaces and rolling large cylinders and small tubes. There is the option of using wooden dowels or metal rod in place of small rolled tubes.

Different methods are used to get color on both sides of a part. For instance, the cab has an inside part and an outside part (double walled) which also makes it easy to install optional glass (vacuum pack plastic) in the windows.

I was so involved in building that I regularly forgot to take pictures. Anyway, here are a few that may help to confirm where the parts go.

        

(Click on the pictures to get an enlarged view...I think!)

I have managed to break the original file for this model(30mb), into emailable chunks. _If anyone want to have a serious go at this model, I should be able to email the files._
Here's a PDF of the english instuctions.


----------



## tjcruiser

Great info / build pics.

Looks like you used the trick of coloring your cut cardstock edge with a Sharpie or marker that matches the abutting print color.

Really impressive end results.

What type of glue did you use? White? CA?

TJ


----------



## BillCN

Yes, coloring ALL the edges improves the end result. Color matching is not that important, use a shade of grey if nothing else, just so the white doesnt show.
Usually, any kind of white glue is all that you need, although other glues have their specific uses. (small parts soaked in CA become more like a kind of plastic)

====================================

A few more construction photos

====================================








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## shaygetz

Though technically not all paper, I did do a caboose using paper sides, roof and base...

http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2008/01/remember-dollar-models-in-model.html

I'd love to know how this finished out, click on the picture...

http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2009/01/4-8-8-4-big-boy.html

Then there's this for those who'd like to try it...

http://web.archive.org/web/20060222001635/www.securaplane.com/esite/steam2.html


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice build pics, Bill!

That paper steam engine (_not_ loco, 3rd link) is wonderful, Shay. More stuff on the to-do wish list for me, I guess!

TJ


----------



## BillCN

shaygetz said:


> Then there's this for those who'd like to try it...
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20060222001635/www.securaplane.com/esite/steam2.html


Hi there...
The Big Boy is waaaay out of my skill range....
But, I sure give that a try if it ever becomes a kit!


I have built Ed Bertschy's Paper Steam Engine.....that was the one that got me started in paper models! A lot of fun!
That model has a piston in the cylinder, valves in the steam chest, bevel gears to drive the governor and paper belts running on paper pulleys!
I remember reading once that someone built the model and actually got it to run on compressed air. I didnt see it, but I think I would believe it!
I just "motorized" mine.(And what do you know...the old website is still there!

http://www.angelfire.com/empire/auction/STEAM-ENGINE.html
.


----------



## BillCN

*Grain elevator in HO scale*

.
This is not a train.....but they were always close to the tracks.
Paper model of a grain elevator. When I was a kid, these things were grouped every 8 or 10 miles in any direction, on the prairies.... now its hard to find one still in it's original location.
.








.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
.
.
The file for the elevator plans is about 5mb(too big to post)..._I can email if you want one!_
.
.
.


----------



## salty4568

*Grain ewlevator*

Hi, Bill - I would be interested in receiving the download for the grain elevator -- building a new layout here in Washington State. :smilie_daumenpos:

Thanks,
Skip
[email protected]


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've increased the maximum upload size for ZIP files here to 10 megabytes, so he should be able to attach it to a message here.


----------



## salty4568

*size increase.....*

Thanks, Gunrunnerjohn

Skip Luke


----------



## BillCN

*Paper Elevator*

I,m on the road right now, but I found some PDFs.
I'll try this...

View attachment page 1&2.pdf


View attachment page 3.pdf


View attachment page 4.pdf


View attachment page 5&6.pdf


----------



## salty4568

*Elevator*

That look like it, Bill. Thanks a bunch! 

Skip Luke


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

BTW, the reason you don't find many grain elevators nowadays is they all blew up with explosive grain dust!


----------



## Outlaw

thanks for all the reply ....... great stuff .....looking for buildings and houses ....factories mostly in ho scale.....thanks again.....

Bill


----------



## Rémi

tjcruiser said:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il des modèles de train en papier/carton ?
> 
> J'ai acheté ce modèle prédécoupé à plat du train de voyageurs TranzAlpine néo-zélandais il y a quelque temps. J'ai couru à travers l'île du sud de la Nouvelle-Zélande... des paysages incroyables. Ils ont vendu le kit de modèle en papier à la boutique de cadeaux pour quelques dollars. Tout prédécoupé, facile à assembler. La locomotive est une General Motors DCP classe A1A-A1A, je pense.
> 
> Donc, avec ceci comme intro, j'étais curieux de savoir si l'un d'entre vous a des modèles de trains en papier dans sa collection. Si oui, postez-les ici !
> 
> JT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CITATION]
> Mon réseau est tout papier et pour répondre à votre question en image : Masuk Facebook


----------

